# let's have a give away the winner!



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you all for entering and congratulations to E-shot p.m incoming


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Congrats! And enjoy!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats e-shot!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Congratulations E-shot! Thanks for the chance BCLuxor! These giveaways are lots of fun and super generous!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Congratulations, e-shot!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats E-Shot..enjoy my friend...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

The entries btw as per the original topic..

1.TSM
2.treefork
3.AKAOldMiser
4.Leon13
5.SmilingFury
6,stinger
7. Johnkrakatoa
8.rockslinger
9.ryguy27
10.ghost0311/8541
11.you'llshootyereyeout
12.JonM
13.silenceater
14.devils son in law
15.shew97
16.HP Slingshots
17.MagicTorch100
18.youcanthide
19.S.S. sLinGeR
20.D.Nelson
21.Lacumo
22.sharpshooterJD
23.Narcaleptic sling shotter
24.DougDynasty
25.superman365
26.E.G.
27.stej
28.e~shot
29.flippinfool
30.Deano 1
31.squirrel squasher
32.erniepc1
33.kwinpr


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats eshot! Thanks for the giveaway bcluxor! 
Be well,
SF


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Just missed it by this much! Congrats and enjoy e~shot!!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats E-Shot. Couldnt go to a nicer guy.

Oh and thanks for the give away BC even though i didnt enter its still a very nice gesture.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats E-shot. thanks BC!


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

way to go E!!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

A winner, congrats. Well played BCLuxor.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

Congrats E-Shot!! and thats for the chance BC


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG... thanks for the giveaway mate!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

congrats and cool giveaway !

cheers


----------

